# Proline W835G Tablet. Windows 8.1 Hard Reset



## bungle999 (Mar 29, 2015)

Just a word of thanks and a hint for anyone who has problems with these machines.

I tried for hours to hard reset my tablet. Nothing worked. In desperation I Googled and came up with a closed thread on this site dealing with my problem. I can't add to it to say how much I appreciate the help. If I am posting in the wrong place, please forgive a newbie.

To hard reset, first power off, then hold down the vol down button. Press the power button and hold down until a recovery screen pops up. Follow the prompts. Works like a dream.

Thanks again


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Bungle..... welcome to the TSG Forums... 

If you want to refer to a CLOSED Thread then you can C&P the URL into your Post to enable others to view the Thread.

As for the instructions for a Hard Reset...... makes you wonder what exactly is that white powder that this programmer was putting in that cup of Java..... perhaps not sugar.... 

T.


----------

